# Static



## ivuj11 (Nov 10, 2004)

I just got sirius radio with an audiovox revieve and mobile kit. I am using fm frequency and am getting static. Would a fm modulator help? What is the best solution. My stock radio does not have AUX.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

The best solution is a new headunit with built in Sirius  I ended up doing that, it's amazing! But yeah, a hardwired FM modulator will get rid of the FM transmitter static and interference.


----------

